# Fogger



## Shilling (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi I have an exo terra fogger, how good do people think they are and wots the best way of using them?? I'm sure I have read that the frogs can't come into contact with it, is that true?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

try putting your hand in it when its on and you will understand, it will kill anything that goes near the area with the ceramics.


----------



## Exolotl (Nov 16, 2014)

Are we talking about the little ultrasonic foggers? They are awful and break SUPER easily, as well as being quite dangerous as Chris said. If you do want a fogger I would recommend-
ReptiFogger (ZooMed)
SuperFrog II (Lucky Reptile)
Swell Fogging System (Swell) 
I have the latter, it works very well and I have never had any problems with it, I believe the SuperFrog II is very similar to the Swell one, but the Swell one is cheaper.


----------



## Shilling (Nov 8, 2013)

Ok thanks for the replie, looks like they are going into the bin and will get somthing else

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Yorkie6013 (Dec 15, 2014)

sell it on Ebay, someone will prob buy it and at least give you some return.


----------



## anni (Aug 15, 2010)

Nothing wrong with foggers as long as you site them outside the viv.and the only contact the animals have with it is the fog!I am running a central fogging system feeding 12+ vivs.The frogs thrive as do the plants.I am growing aquatic marginals, cryptocoryne spp.anubia spp. various mosses and liverworts,plus a range of other high humidity demanding species.I do appreciate they can be temperamental but are easily rekitted and I think well worth the effort.My take on the negativity towards foggers is that they are not used and maintained properly,mine run for 30mins.3times a day with great success.
Terry


----------



## Shilling (Nov 8, 2013)

I love the affect if the fog, I have 3 of the exo foggers, how do you fog 12 tanks?
I have them and would like to try and use them, if it doesn't work it's no loss

Cheers

Paul


----------



## anni (Aug 15, 2010)

Well my vivs.are on an"island"and there is a central area into which a110mm.soil pipe sits.Blanked at both ends with outlets into the tops of all of the vivs.The feed is via pipes into the base of the central pipe from the foggers.The fog travels up and into the vivs.driven by fans in the foggers.
In your case,if you are only fogging one or two vivs. I would sit an appropriate water container above the vivs. with the fogger sitting in it,if you run a length of tubbing from the side of the pot just above the water line into the viv.the fog will flow along the water surface and down the tube into viv.by gravity.
I would go for 22mm.plastic overflow fixed to your water reservoir with tank connector with a 90deg.bend into your viv.
Your reservoir can be anything you want but ideally will need a lid to keep the fog in and dust out.
Hope this makes sense, all of the parts are easily available,cheap,and are available as push fit,giving you the opportunity to experiment,let me know how you get on or if you want any more help
Terry


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

I used to use a dome shaped metal grill, so that the unit, and the spray from it was completely protected, but the fog could easily seep out into the enclosure

but, they heat the water up (1.5pint water is very warm to the touch), so tbh there is not a huge amount of point having them in their water source, unless water area its particularly large


either way, just make sure nothing can get into contact with the unit or the ultrasonic "beam"...or have the fogger externally and feed the fog into the enclosure - a simple plastic box will do, with a large pipe 1-0.6inch diameter


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It`s so much easier to spend the money on something worthwhile for the frogs.


Mike


----------



## Shilling (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes I think I got that terry lol cheers and just may take you up on that offer
Thanks people

Paul


----------

